# HT23 on eBay



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Finally!! An affordable HT23!!http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4302755392&rd=1


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

There isn't much left What about the hood and fenders.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I don't think the hood and fenders would be too easy to find.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

There's a project --- HAHAHA



Andy


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

As incomplete as it is, the owner still follows the 2 basic
HT-23 owner’s eBay rules:
First: The tractor must be located with 50 miles of a Great Lake.
Second: “No Shipping” Local pick up only


----------

